# My intro: Ash Adams



## ashadams (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi, Everyone! 

My name is Ash and I am excited to be joining the forum and this lovely community!

I'm sure some of you may have heard of the site changing ownership, as Janice mentioned. I'm are really looking to working with you all to get the site up and running the way it used to with a few new added features that i hope you will all like. 

Just to give you guys a little background information about me. My name is Ashley Adams, but I generally go by Ash. I live in Sydney, Australia, and am currently working as a sales manager at DHL (the delivery company). I really do love what I do but I also love anything beauty related and have been looking for something to really get into for a while now! My partner has a development company, and so we both get to work together on building the site and its community!

I believe that cosmetics and beauty products are a great way for girls (and some guys) to come together and start a conversation. There are so many products out there and sometimes it's great to have that second opinion just so you know you're not going crazy. 

Janice and the girls have been so lovely to continue helping out with the forum and am really excited to be working with them to get the forum back to where it once. 

Anyways, that is a bit about me, feel free to send me a message or reply to this thread with a bit about yourself and the forum. Looking forward to all that is ahead!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 3, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## Janice (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi Ash! An "official" WELCOME to Specktra! 

Super happy to have you here and can't wait to get to know you better around the forum!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2016)

Awesome!
Welcome


----------



## Jennifae (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello, Ash!  So nice to meet you. Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice to meet you, I'm excited to see the future of Specktra!!


----------

